# runners for clam shanty



## WDG (Dec 13, 2009)

I did the same as brigeton only used a two in space betweeen tub and ski's. Works good on my Pro.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> $40???
> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> You know how many sVedi$H p!mPLez you can buy with dat m00neyz???
> ...


 
@4.00 a piece=10 swedish pimps 

I had ski's on my other 1 before and they wore down. The uhmw is pretty much indestructable thats why i went with it this time. I will let you know in 5 years if it's a durable as a set of skis.

It does pull alot easier with the uhmw on the bottom though. I'll get some pics up in a day or so ...still recovering --shewwwww!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good math on the Pimpz br0 ...
I do try to get 'em for $2-3 though...
:lol:
I used to use UHMW for jigs & fixtures @ work before I started programming CNCs and we eliminated the need for many fixtures.
:coolgleam

I grinds right up like everything else - I don't think they've _yet_ created a material that is "road rash friendly" .
:lol:
Depending on the thickness - it will probably serve you well - but I don't think you'll get 5 yrs. out of it - time will tell.

I know my skis sure won't take to many drags across a parking lot to make 'em trash!
:fish2:
Robert


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

They seem to pull a little easier with skis but not a lot. I didn't raise mine at all because I want them to slide under the tonneau cover on my truck.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't have any experience with UHMC but at work when we need a plastic that is wear resistant we use Delrin. http://www.plasticsintl.com/datasheets/Delrin_150.pdf


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Delrin is hard but *BRITTLE*.

You can get Delrin re-inforced with fiberglass, or with teflon in it, but it costs more.

UHMW = Ultra High Molecular Weight. Softer but tougher. 

There's always a trade off ain't there.  

Anyone think of buying skis and lining them with plastic or sheet metal that could be replaced. 

Maybe that's what you've been talking about. :cwm27:

Anyways, depending on where you're at, ALRO has plastic and metal. ne_eye:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> Good math on the Pimpz br0 ...
> I do try to get 'em for $2-3 though...
> Depending on the thickness - it will probably serve you well - but I don't think you'll get 5 yrs. out of it - time will tell.
> Robert


 
Thanks for the compliment ...i cypher real good like thanks to my publik skool edumacation:coco:

My equipment usually gets dragged on snow and ice , rarely does it get a chance for road rash . Got the idea from iceshanty.com and thought id give it a try


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mine does too - I will actually carry stuff 'off to the side' and load my sled so I don't skag up my skis.
:yikes:

AHHHHhhh Yes$sHhh... publik skool edumacation ; where beer and other controlled substances were discovered by many....
:lol: :evilsmile

Delrin is hard as a rock - I guess if you bolted in anough places , _it might _work - but as stated , brittle stuff.
Actually I think the bottom of skis are UWMW polyethylene too, if you have 3" wide runners they palne up on snow way more than 1" runners - and that's why some guys swear by water skis I bet.
:fish2:
This stuff looks good - $30 for a ten foot stick.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22789&catid=868


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22789&catid=868

Now that's what I'm talkin about

Bolt that on to a pair of skis, you got dual wear bars like a Ski-Doo

Might be tough turning in the snow, but there's that sacrifice thing again 

Stylin and smilin


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ain't dat NICE!?!?!??


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

The dog bone UHMW looks like just the ticket.

I have downhill skis on my Clam 2X guide and it pulls much easier. Here is the problem as I have experienced it.

Skis are thicker in the middle where your foot goes and thinner on each end. If you sit them flat they are bowed in the middle
We attach them to the outer most existing runners on the tub. If you leave a space it gets clogged up with snow and ice. If you tighten them down the tub takes a bow in the middle. When you sit your weight on either side while on the ice you will collapse the runner of the tub that the skis are attached to because all your weight goes right on that single runner. It also raises your tub and makes it tippy and the flip down does not sit right on the ice.

I will try the dog bone UHMW and put it on 4 of the tub runners. It looks like it should solve all the problems and still make the sled easier to pull.

I pulled my trap with skis and without and the skis make a big difference in deep snow and I do load my sled up with all my gear to make just one trip to my spot. My tub runners are crushed both front and rear on the right side where we sit.

Gary


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

When I put the UHMW on my Frabill solo, it was not really to make it easier to pull. It was to protect the tub from "road rash". I'm sure the stuff will withstand dragging on pavement very well. But it normally won't get a lot of pavement exposure. Normally it would be just a short distance from a parking area to the lake. I'm sure that UHMW would hardly wear at all being dragged on snow and ice. 

John


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as cross country skis compared to down hill....having more surface area, the down hills seem to pull easier. The older CC skis do have a higher front tip that will cut through snow better rather than plowing under it like a DH ski will. SO if you fish were there is little snow on the lake then either will work fine. If you fish with alot of snow and want to rise above, use CC skis or make your setup so you can adjust the height. The thread referenced above also has information on rigging your set up to rise and lower.


----------

